# Yogurt question



## Thermopkt (Oct 25, 2007)

Can you make yogurt with milk straight out of the goat and still have it taste good? Or will it taste like a goat? Thanks!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

That is the only way I ever make yogurt so not sure what else you would do with it.


----------



## Thermopkt (Oct 25, 2007)

I didn't know if it should be chilled first, as for drinking type milk, or if you could do it straight out of the goat without it becoming 'goaty'. And I hate to waste milk experimenting when I know you all have 'been there, done that'. Reinventing the wheel and all that, you know.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

I've been making yogurt with milk straight from the goat for quite a while now, it's a bit on the thin side but had a wonderful flavor.. but then, I got some cultures from Cheesemaking.com and decided to try it their way. Heated the milk to 180*, cooled to 116* added the culture and put it in my yogurt maker.. well, it came out much thicker, but a bit on the tangy side.
?
I'm not sure what that's all about, but I like it better the way I was doing it, with fresh warm milk straight from the goat!


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Try backing off of the culture a little. I have found if I add too much it makes it too tangy. However, I use yogurt from the grocery for my starter - and when you add too much - it always turns out tangy....


----------



## Thermopkt (Oct 25, 2007)

Tim Pruitt said:


> Try backing off of the culture a little. I have found if I add too much it makes it too tangy. However, I use yogurt from the grocery for my starter - and when you add too much - it always turns out tangy....


Oh, you mean I should actually measure?! (gasp of horror)

I'll keep an eye on that, thanks. Mostly, though, I just wanted to know if could skip the step of cooling milk before making something with it, or if that was necessary for everything. Thanks a bunch guys, really!


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

> Mostly, though, I just wanted to know if could skip the step of cooling milk before making something with it, or if that was necessary for everything.


I don't think I've ever purposely cooled it before making something with it.. ok, except for breakfast milk on my cereal! :biggrin Most of my cheeses etc.. are raw milk cheeses made fresh and warm from the goat!


----------

